# Let's congratulate all our winners! (orders not received)



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2015)

The following pictures are the ones chosen by you to be our 2016 calendar pictures. The first picture shown here will be on the cover. 

Order your calendar today!

#28 - DeanS







#2 - cyan






#14 - pepsiandjac






#18 - Aunt Caffy






#22 - batchick






#6 - Alaskamike






#10 - Blake m






#13 - tortadise







#8 - Tidgy's Dad






#12 - lb_mle







#32 HBLocal







#5 ZEROPILOT







#1 with 41 votes is picture #28
#2 - 36 votes is #2
#3 - 16 votes is #14
#4 - 11 votes is 18
#5 - 10 votes is 22
#6 - 10 votes is 6
#7 - 9 votes is 10
#8 - 9 votes is 13
#9 - 8 votes is 8
#10 - 8 votes is 12
#11 - 8 votes is 32
#12 - winner of vote-off is 5
.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2015)

@DeanS
@cyan
@pepsiandjac
@Aunt Caffy 
@batchick
@Alaskamike
@Blake m @tortadise 
@Tidgy's Dad
@lb_mle
@HBLocal
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone!
It will be a superb calendar.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2015)

Woohoo Congrats. I agree it will be a beautiful calendar.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! Really excited to buy one


----------



## Razan (Oct 27, 2015)

Nicely done ! Looking forward to getting one. This is going to be a good year !


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2015)

Great Photos Everyone, Congratulations.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2015)

congratulations to the winners. I won't be in the calendar so naturally it won't be beautiful but should still be nice


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2015)

Josh has let me know that the order is almost ready to submit to the calendar people. Once he's done that he'll let us all know how much and how to order.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 27, 2015)

Great pictures everyone!!!! I'm looking forward to showing off my calendar again at work!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2015)

I loved all the pictures this year. You all really outdid yourselves. It was so hard to pick only three.

Can anyone explain the thinking behind why we vote for three instead of each member only voting for one?


----------



## leigti (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe to spread out the votes a little bit. Get a wider range of opinions. If you have to vote for only one then it would probably just come down to two or three favorites and that's it.


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations to every one who won I had fun


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners this year! Some really great photos! Thank you to everyone who participated. Calendar order form has been added!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 27, 2015)

Great! I have 3-4 I want to buy!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 27, 2015)

Through my android phone app, the link you posted doesn't take me anywhere but the main forum page.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 28, 2015)

Josh said:


> Congrats to all the winners this year! Some really great photos! Thank you to everyone who participated. Calendar order form has been added!


Can you work out how much shipping is to the UK please


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 28, 2015)

The link works GREAT. I just ordered mine!
F.Y.I. A PAYPAL account is not required.
You can use a credit card as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I loved all the pictures this year. You all really outdid yourselves. It was so hard to pick only three.
> 
> Can anyone explain the thinking behind why we vote for three instead of each member only voting for one?


Perhaps, partly because a good percentage of the votes come from people who have a tortoise in the competition.
Just voting for yourself (as most would) wouldn't be very exciting and it's the second and third votes that select the winners.
Also with only a third of the total number of votes cast, the chances of ties is greatly increased. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The link works GREAT. I just ordered mine!
> F.Y.I. A PAYPAL account is not required.
> You can use a credit card as well.


I just wanted to say WOWZA!!!!! That is Big Bertha??? She is one sharp looking red foot and super healthy looking! I was super curious who's pic that was...fantastic photo and such a beautiful redfoot!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone!! Those are all great pictures


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 28, 2015)

So happy for the winners! There were a lot of really beautiful entries this year. Big hugs to those of you who submitted beautiful photos not shown here. Those were some of my favs too


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Just placed my order for three. My sister's three girls are crazy about little Rowan, so they're getting one to put in their room.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 28, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> Can you work out how much shipping is to the UK please


I 2nd the above.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 28, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> The following pictures are the ones chosen by you to be our 2016 calendar pictures. The first picture shown here will be on the cover.
> 
> Order your calendar today!
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone, and to everyone who took part.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I 2nd the above.


shipping is $15 to UK


----------



## batchick (Oct 29, 2015)

yay. My Ned's a calendar boy! What a beautiful set of photos.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that has already ordered a calendar!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 30, 2015)

Josh said:


> Thanks to everyone that has already ordered a calendar!


@Josh ...is there any kind of discount for multiples...and I mean shipping...not the calendar itself?


----------



## Blakem (Oct 31, 2015)

DeanS said:


> @Josh ...is there any kind of discount for multiples...and I mean shipping...not the calendar itself?


I bought 4 and shipping only came to 7$


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey! How were you able to post this at 1:03p? I was still locked out and couldn't get in until about 3:30p. Darn it anyway. Josh always did like you best!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 31, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! How were you able to post this at 1:03p? I was still locked out and couldn't get in until about 3:30p. Darn it anyway. Josh always did like you best!


Not sure who you were referring to. I use the app and it just sent as usual.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Nov 6, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! What beautiful torts!


----------



## escurnow (Nov 7, 2015)

Great Pics!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome! I'm SO ordering one for my cubicle at work!!! And silly me, thinking I should just use this free calendar they send you from one of those nonprofit orgs... Maybe if it had tortoises! ;D


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

I cant believe I missed this thread 

I also missed the dang deadline to order a calendar, i has a sad now  


CONGRATS EVERYONE!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I cant believe I missed this thread
> 
> I also missed the dang deadline to order a calendar, i has a sad now
> 
> ...



That's just for the first batch/to make sure enough are printed in the initial order to meet demand, and so that if someone wants to give them out for Christmas they should have it by then. There should be extras printed; as long as the option to order is still there, go ahead and order it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> That's just for the first batch/to make sure enough are printed in the initial order to meet demand, and so that if someone wants to give them out for Christmas they should have it by then. There should be extras printed; as long as the option to order is still there, go ahead and order it.


SCORE!


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 2, 2015)

Ordered mine Nov. 11. Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## leigti (Dec 2, 2015)

I just ordered mine yesterday. I'm assuming they're still some available because it was still listed in the store section.


----------



## HBLocal (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anyone received their calendars yet? I ordered with the first order and haven't received mine. Anyone else? We are supposed to receive them by Christmas right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 10, 2015)

No. I also ordered on the first day or so.


----------



## Blakem (Dec 10, 2015)

I haven't either. We are supposed to receive them by Christmas. I ordered 4


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2015)

I heard from Josh this a.m. and he said that all orders have been filled and those calendars are in the mail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I heard from Josh this a.m. and he said that all orders have been filled and those calendars are in the mail.


Hoooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I heard from Josh this a.m. and he said that all orders have been filled and those calendars are in the mail.


What wonderful news after a tough week!!  Thanks, I needed that!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What wonderful news after a tough week!!  Thanks, I needed that!!


Sorry you've had a bad week
Hope the weekend and next week are better.
(and every week after!).


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry you've had a bad week
> Hope the weekend and next week are better.
> (and every week after!).


Definitely a good weekend so far -- will be even better if my final group project goes smoothly this weekend... It looks like we're all pretty lazy so far... XD


----------



## Blakem (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my calendars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 12, 2015)

Blake m said:


> I got my calendars!


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Mine'll take a bit longer, I expect. 
You're the first, I think.


----------



## Blakem (Dec 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Mine'll take a bit longer, I expect.
> You're the first, I think.


Then I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 14, 2015)

I just received my calendar in the mail today! It's very cute and it was worth the wait! I left work in tears today (it was just a bad day) so it was such a lovely gift to come home to! Other than my soon-to-be husband, there are few things in this world that can cheer me up as quickly as a tortoise smile!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 14, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I just received my calendar in the mail today! It's very cute and it was worth the wait! I left work in tears today (it was just a bad day) so it was such a lovely gift to come home to! Other than my soon-to-be husband, there are few things in this world that can cheer me up as quickly as a tortoise smile!


I'm sorry that you had a bad day.
But really, really glad the calendar helped cheer you up! 
Can't wait to get mine!
And hurrah for your fiance, too!


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry that you had a bad day.
> But really, really glad the calendar helped cheer you up!
> Can't wait to get mine!
> And hurrah for your fiance, too!


Thanks! You guys are great friends, and we haven't even met!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 14, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Thanks! You guys are great friends, and we haven't even met!


Lots of nice people we'll probably never meet on the forum.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 15, 2015)

It really is a fine group. Isn't it?


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It really is a fine group. Isn't it?


All connected by the world's coolest animals!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 16, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> All connected by the world's coolest animals!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBLocal (Dec 17, 2015)

Still haven't received our calendars


----------



## leigti (Dec 17, 2015)

HBLocal said:


> Still haven't received our calendars


Where are you? I received my calendar earlier this week.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2015)

I think that Most of us have by now.
12-18-15


----------



## HBLocal (Dec 18, 2015)

Im in Southern California (Huntington Beach). Getting worried my order got lost. Ordered 3 on the 1st day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. They got mailed from California


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 18, 2015)

Has anyone from Europe got theirs yet ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm going to the P.O. today to get my mail. Hopefully mine will be waiting there for me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a nice calendar


----------



## 4jean (Dec 18, 2015)

I haven't received mine yet either...


----------



## Blakem (Dec 19, 2015)

HBLocal said:


> Im in Southern California (Huntington Beach). Getting worried my order got lost. Ordered 3 on the 1st day.


 And Josh lives in southern California! Message him if you haven't already


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Dec 21, 2015)

I still haven't gotten mine. I ordered early on. 

I'm in Texas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 26, 2015)

No calendars, yet.
And one was supposed to be a Christmas present. 
Still, I did order a little late.
As long as they arrive by New Year!!


----------



## Razan (Dec 28, 2015)

No calendar yet. Hope one arrives before 2016.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 28, 2015)

All Very nice photos. I think I may order some as gift for some of my torts friend in Asia.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Dec 29, 2015)

Razan said:


> No calendar yet. Hope one arrives before 2016.


Haven't received mine yet either,but i did forget to order mine until late lol
Does anyone know what month Benny B is on please,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2016)

Got my calendars, postman's just brought them in!!!!!!
Hope everybody else has got theirs now. 
@pepsiandjac did you get yours ok ?
Benny B is April if he's the tortoise I think he is.
The one under the flower ?
Tidgy is August.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 5, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got my calendars, postman's just brought them in!!!!!!
> Hope everybody else has got theirs now.
> @pepsiandjac did you get yours ok ?
> Benny B is April if he's the tortoise I think he is.
> ...


I haven't gotten mine yet. I ordered three on the first or second day of ordering and have yet to receive them. I am very unhappy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2016)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet. I ordered three on the first or second day of ordering and have yet to receive them. I am very unhappy.


That's not good. 
If they've arrived in Morocco, they surely should have reached Texas.
And i ordered mine a day or two after the pre-order period.had elapsed. 
Have you e-mailed and PMed Josh ?
Really hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 5, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not good.
> If they've arrived in Morocco, they surely should have reached Texas.
> And i ordered mine a day or two after the pre-order period.had elapsed.
> Have you e-mailed and PMed Josh ?
> Really hope you get yours soon.


I opened a conversation with Josh on this forum but have received no reply. I really want my calendars especially since my Rowan's in there. It's very frustrating. I don't even know if they've been shipped.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2016)

I've sent Josh an email about your order, Aunt Caffy and pepsiandjac. I'll let you know if I hear from him.

Anyone else haven't received their order?


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 5, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got my calendars, postman's just brought them in!!!!!!
> Hope everybody else has got theirs now.
> @pepsiandjac did you get yours ok ?
> Benny B is April if he's the tortoise I think he is.
> ...


Thanks Tidgy's dad,,I cant wait to see them all,Just hope I get my calender by April lol,
benny will be 1 in april too


----------



## HBLocal (Jan 5, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I've sent Josh an email about your order, Aunt Caffy and pepsiandjac. I'll let you know if I hear from him.
> 
> Anyone else haven't received their order?


I haven't received mine yet either. Ordered 3. What page is Toku on? We are anxious to see our boy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you for letting me know. I'll remind Josh about your order.


----------



## 4jean (Jan 13, 2016)

I haven't received my calendar either.


----------



## Razan (Jan 14, 2016)

Neither have I. Ordered early, emailed josh twice. No response. No calendar...


----------



## HBLocal (Jan 15, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I'll remind Josh about your order.


Hi Yvonne.
Has Josh provided status on outstanding orders that have not yet shipped?
Thx!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 15, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I've sent Josh an email about your order, Aunt Caffy and pepsiandjac. I'll let you know if I hear from him.
> 
> Anyone else haven't received their order?


Thanks Yvonne only now i saw your post


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 22, 2016)

Is there any news on the calenders,I just checked and I payed for mine on the 19th of December.


----------



## Razan (Jan 22, 2016)

no


----------



## HBLocal (Jan 22, 2016)

Me neither. Our tortoise is on one of the months and we don't even know which one. If we are not going to receive them are we at least going to be notified and get a refund? Can't say how disappointed we are with the non response.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 22, 2016)

This bums be out.  Every year I want to order a calendar but I don't do it because of all the difficulty so many people have receiving them each year.
I get sad that I chose not to order, then glad I didn't but sad for those who are stuck waiting. 

I can't imagine what's all involved in the process and I know Josh has other things besides TFO.
What a bummer spot to be in.
@Blake m since you got yours, maybe you can answer the questions for those wondering which month has their torts photo? :shy:


----------



## Razan (Jan 23, 2016)

At least tortoise people can identify, appreciate, understand and relate to - the meaning of slow.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 27, 2016)

Could somebody tell me which month my tortoise is on? He's the yawning Redfoot.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 27, 2016)

pepsiandjac said:


> Is there any news on the calenders,I just checked and I payed for mine on the 19th of December.


I paid for mine on October 28th. It took me a while to find my paypal receipt.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm so very sorry this is happening. There's just no excuse for it. I've sent another reminder email to Josh. Hopefully it will yield results.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 29, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so very sorry this is happening. There's just no excuse for it. I've sent another reminder email to Josh. Hopefully it will yield results.


No need for you to apologise Yvonne,it's not your fault,I dare say we'll get them eventually.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm getting ready to send Josh another email. Are these the members who have ordered and not received calendars:

Aunt Caffey, Pepsieandjac, 4jean, razan, hblocal


This is just awful. I feel so bad. If we continue doing the calendar next year we really need to do it differently. 

Well, here goes. I'm going to "email bomb" Josh's account daily until I hear otherwise. I'll let you all know if I hear from him.


----------



## 4jean (Jan 30, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm getting ready to send Josh another email. Are these the members who have ordered and not received calendars:
> 
> Aunt Caffey, Pepsieandjac, 4jean, razan, hblocal
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Yvonne.


----------



## Razan (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you Yvonne. No worries. I still know what day it is...usually


----------



## HBLocal (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Yvonne. Hope everything is ok with Josh.


----------



## Ciri (Jan 31, 2016)

I really hope Josh is okay. I'm a graphic designer (and artist) – if I can be of assistance let me know. Sometimes there are printing glitches that cause delays.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 31, 2016)

Ciri said:


> I really hope Josh is okay. I'm a graphic designer (and artist) – if I can be of assistance let me know. Sometimes there are printing glitches that cause delays.


Your profile picture is cute.


----------



## Ciri (Jan 31, 2016)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Your profile picture is cute.



thanks. She is my approximately 40-year-old desert box turtle Niki. She and her kids were the stars of my book. She just exudes personality. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2016)

Just as I was falling asleep last night a thought popped into my head, "Let's make it easier for Josh to I.D. those who haven't received their calendars by giving him real names and addresses." 

So, to Aunt Caffey, Pepsieandjac, 4jean, razan, hblocal, if you will please send me a PM with your username, real name and address (the name and address you used to order the calendars), I'll continue my email bomb of Josh's email account using real names and addresses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 2, 2016)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Could somebody tell me which month my tortoise is on? He's the yawning Redfoot.


Your tortoise is October, I believe.
It is quite unforgivable what had happened here.
Hope you get your calendar soon, and everybody else who hasn't received theirs.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your tortoise is October, I believe.
> It is quite unforgivable what had happened here.
> Hope you get your calendar soon, and everybody else who hasn't received theirs.


Thanks. I can't wait to get the calendar.


----------



## HBLocal (Feb 2, 2016)

Can you tell me what month Toku is on? Thanks much!


----------



## Blakem (Feb 4, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> This bums be out.  Every year I want to order a calendar but I don't do it because of all the difficulty so many people have receiving them each year.
> I get sad that I chose not to order, then glad I didn't but sad for those who are stuck waiting.
> 
> I can't imagine what's all involved in the process and I know Josh has other things besides TFO.
> ...


So sorry! I didn't notice that you tagged my name. First thing in the morning, I'll post pictures for each month showing.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 5, 2016)

I've always received my calender within a few weeks,that was until,i actually got a tortoise picture in it lol
Just hope i get it by April,thats Benny B's month


----------



## Blakem (Feb 5, 2016)

HBLocal said:


> Can you tell me what month Toku is on? Thanks much!


----------



## 4jean (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting that, it looks great! Boy I hope I get mine.


----------



## HBLocal (Feb 6, 2016)

pepsiandjac said:


> I've always received my calender within a few weeks,that was until,i actually got a tortoise picture in it lol
> Just hope i get it by April,thats Benny B's month


I'm a newby and was ecstatic when our first submission was voted in!


----------



## HBLocal (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting! Toku is Mr. November. At I have a few months to receive my calendar before our poster boy's month is here. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2016)

YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2016)

Soon, a free 2017 calendar would seem more appropriate.


----------



## HBLocal (Feb 19, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.



Keeping my fingers and toes crossed. Thanks so much Yvonne!


----------



## HBLocal (Feb 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Soon, a free 2017 calendar would seem more appropriate.



Unfortunately this has left such a sour taste in my mouth. I realize everyone volunteers their time, but the non-response is just wrong and has taken all the joy and fun out of this. It's only a calendar with my tortoise's picture in it, so it's really not a big deal, but still unsettling.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2016)

No, I know exactly how you feel. My sister had a bad experience with the calendar a couple years ago, and, believe me, I heard about it...and heard, and heard!!! There's no excuse for it. Hopefully next year we can do it differently and give the responsibility to someone who doesn't have so much on their plate as Josh does. 

I'm awfully sorry this has happened. I know you're going to be so happy to get your calendars, but there's really no excuse for them arriving so darned late.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.


That's great news! 

I've been taking lots of pictures of my little shelled buddy. Hopefully, the little thing will win a place on the calendar for next year.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 19, 2016)

I have made calendars before as part of my photography business and I may possibly be interested in helping out come fall. I could automate the whole process through either my photography website or my Etsy page so that you pay, enter your info, I print a mailing label, slap it on a calendar and out the door it goes.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have made calendars before as part of my photography business and I may possibly be interested in helping out come fall. I could automate the whole process through either my photography website or my Etsy page so that you pay, enter your info, I print a mailing label, slap it on a calendar and out the door it goes.



Thank you for offering. We'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Razan (Feb 20, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have made calendars before as part of my photography business and I may possibly be interested in helping out come fall. I could automate the whole process through either my photography website or my Etsy page so that you pay, enter your info, I print a mailing label, slap it on a calendar and out the door it goes.



Sounds good. I would be supportive of that.


----------



## Razan (Feb 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.



Thanks Yvonne. Your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## 4jean (Feb 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.



Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE! I've finally heard from Josh. Hopefully he's going to get on this problem this week-end. So you should be hearing from him soon.


yaaay.thanks Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 29, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Soon, a free 2017 calendar would seem more appropriate.


An apology here would be good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 29, 2016)

Really hoping you all get your calendars now.
It's a super product and i'm sure you'll all be very happy when it arrives.
Trouble is, for me, is that it's going to be August all year.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Mar 1, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really hoping you all get your calendars now.
> It's a super product and i'm sure you'll all be very happy when it arrives.
> Trouble is, for me, is that it's going to be August all year.


I'm looking forward to getting my calendars. It'll be cute to see my little Rowan in there.


----------



## sharpf (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't wait till my Yortie pic makes the cut next year!!!!!


----------



## HBLocal (Mar 16, 2016)

I think all of us members who's pictures made it into the 2016 calendar but STILL haven't received our calendars should get their pictures automatically included in the 2017 calendar.


----------



## Razan (Mar 16, 2016)

HBLocal said:


> I think all of us members who's pictures made it into the 2016 calendar but STILL haven't received our calendars should get their pictures automatically included in the 2017 calendar.



There are only 12 months in a year.


----------



## HBLocal (Mar 17, 2016)

R post: 1296597 said:


> There are only 12 months in a year.


Yes. And those handful of pictues should grace the same month in 2017 that they did in 2016 that their owners didn't see since they didnt receive their calendar orders.

of course Im not being serious. It is only a calendar


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2016)

I personally think if we are going to continue to do the calendars, someone else should do them. 
When Bob won, Josh didn't want him as a winner, so it took almost 3 months for him to say he won. Then they put the winner on NOVEMBER. Winner, in November???? So how did anyone tell that Bob was the winner? That calendar contest left a very bad taste in my mouth. And now he's dead, I know Josh 
is pleased about that, but I will continue to post pictures of him, and write about him. He maybe gone but I'll make sure he's not forgotten just because I can. 
It's an f'ing crime that so many have not gotten their calendars yet. I am sorry for them and that this contest is run so badly.

But ya'll better get ready, because this year, if Josh gets the thing straightened around and someone organized can run the damn thing, I will enter a picture of Bob. And you know how pretty he is....was.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2016)

If his life is so busy he can't even get to the problem for days, means he hasn't done anything about it. Why not fix it tonight? Why wait more days, been what 4 months now???? I'd try LaDukePhoto. She certainly couldn't do any worse than is being done now. (Sorry Lacey) And she could do a lot better. That's her business. And I believe in a case like this a small business would be better and have the time to do it right and get them out. I don't even have a dog in this fight, but the whole situation and lack of doing something about it is unconscionable to me. I'm sorry for those of you that haven't received yours yet. That's just plain wrong.
And the fact that I have one calendar in my kitchen that is always on November, is just wrong too, thanks ever so Josh.


----------



## HBLocal (Mar 17, 2016)

Im a newby and my submission of Toku was my 1st and so obviously I was ecstatic about him getting voted in. Not receiving my calendars after 4 months has left a sour taste in my mouth too. I'll just make my own calendar next year. The Tortoise Forum won't know what they're missing.


----------



## MPRC (Mar 17, 2016)

I've taken some time this morning to look at the feasibility of providing calendars through my vendors and procured some pricing estimates. Does anyone know about how many calendars usually sell? My different printers have differing price breaks depending on quantity. 

Also does anyone have a breakdown of how many calendars ship outside of the US? 

Also about how much more would a person be willing to pay for an 18 month calendar, or do you prefer the 12 month format? 

*Please Note* I have not been approached about or taken on the project of calendar creation for TFO. I am merely checking options based on the fact that I am very grateful for this forum and I feel terribly for everyone who has been let down by the current process.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Mar 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I personally think if we are going to continue to do the calendars, someone else should do them.
> When Bob won, Josh didn't want him as a winner, so it took almost 3 months for him to say he won. Then they put the winner on NOVEMBER. Winner, in November???? So how did anyone tell that Bob was the winner? That calendar contest left a very bad taste in my mouth. And now he's dead, I know Josh
> is pleased about that, but I will continue to post pictures of him, and write about him. He maybe gone but I'll make sure he's not forgotten just because I can.
> It's an f'ing crime that so many have not gotten their calendars yet. I am sorry for them and that this contest is run so badly.
> ...


Bob was a handsome boy. I always enjoyed seeing his pictures and am glad you've got him in your profile pic. That was a great picture.


----------



## Razan (Mar 17, 2016)

HBLocal said:


> Yes. And those handful of pictues should grace the same month in 2017 that they did in 2016 that their owners didn't see since they didnt receive their calendar orders.
> 
> of course Im not being serious. It is only a calendar



It is only a calendar. Yes, we have expectations and life gets in the way and expectations aren't always met. Let's not be too hard on Josh. Who knows what is happening in his life. Some are very happy with their calendars and the rest of us have figured out how to survive without ours. It really isn't a life altering ordeal. OK, I might throw in a sarcastic remark and hope Josh takes it in stride. Hurtfulness would never be intended.


----------



## Ciri (Mar 19, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I've taken some time this morning to look at the feasibility of providing calendars through my vendors and procured some pricing estimates. Does anyone know about how many calendars usually sell? My different printers have differing price breaks depending on quantity.
> 
> Also does anyone have a breakdown of how many calendars ship outside of the US?
> 
> ...



I looked for your shop on Etsy but didn't find anything under the name you use here. Tell me you're shop name – I would love to see it. I also have a shop there – I just use my name.

I think it's an excellent idea to sell the tortoise calendar in your shop, or an Etsy shop that the forum creates and runs. That would really help simplify things. Right now Josh has to email people about shipping costs. Setting things up so there is a flat shipping cost in the US would make things a lot easier for the volunteer who does shipping. And Etsy could do calculated shipping for out of the country purchases. Just some thoughts. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## MPRC (Mar 19, 2016)

@Ciri I am TheRustyTortoise on Etsy.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 30, 2016)

Well Benny Bs month starts tomorrow,and never received my calender in time


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 30, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I personally think if we are going to continue to do the calendars, someone else should do them.
> When Bob won, Josh didn't want him as a winner, so it took almost 3 months for him to say he won. Then they put the winner on NOVEMBER. Winner, in November???? So how did anyone tell that Bob was the winner? That calendar contest left a very bad taste in my mouth. And now he's dead, I know Josh
> is pleased about that, but I will continue to post pictures of him, and write about him. He maybe gone but I'll make sure he's not forgotten just because I can.
> It's an f'ing crime that so many have not gotten their calendars yet. I am sorry for them and that this contest is run so badly.
> ...



Omg Maggie ,Bobs photo was amazing,I still got last years calender up with Bobs photo showing,
He's never gonna be forgotten


----------



## Daylan Landry (Apr 6, 2016)

Is Bob a tortoise? If it's a man then I am disappointed that anyone would feel that way about another. I would be willing to assist with calendars, just contact me and discuss what needs to be done.


----------



## HBLocal (Apr 6, 2016)

pepsiandjac said:


> Well Benny Bs month starts tomorrow,and never received my calender in time


That's rotten. Toku's month is November but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## KatyshaB (Apr 7, 2016)

Congrats everyone! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2016)

I've sent another email to Josh. I don't receive any responses so don't hold out much hope from this one either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 7, 2016)

Daylan Landry said:


> Is Bob a tortoise? If it's a man then I am disappointed that anyone would feel that way about another. I would be willing to assist with calendars, just contact me and discuss what needs to be done.


Bob was a famous and beloved, huge Sulcata tortoise owned by member @maggie3fan. Unfortunately, he passed away a while ago..........
He was in one of our calendars. He actually took first place from what I understand.


----------



## Daylan Landry (Apr 7, 2016)

Relived Bob wasn't a man! lol. But sad for Bob and his family for his passing
Thanks for clarifying I'm disheartened to think someone in this forum disliked Bob and his success though! Shame!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

It's a great group. But we don't all love each other....All of the time.


----------



## Daylan Landry (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah well I would think if someone felt that bad about another they just would avoid being here until they felt better about things. Just sayin....and I think Bob is beautiful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 13, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a great group. But we don't all love each other....All of the time.


We don't ???????????????


----------



## Lindsay79 (Apr 28, 2016)

The photos are fantastic. Congratulations to all the winners.


----------

